
Show HN: Best Keyboard for Programming - keymouse
https://www.keymouse.com/
======
mrsaint
For me for many years this has been the "best" keyboard for programming:
[https://hhkeyboard.us/happyhacking/](https://hhkeyboard.us/happyhacking/)

~~~
kaesve
I love my HHKB to death. I can also really recommend getting a reprogramable
controller off of hasu from geekhack
([https://geekhack.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=58s2o9bvije7q36shi8...](https://geekhack.org/index.php?PHPSESSID=58s2o9bvije7q36shi8clr5cl950us6q&topic=71517.0)).
It's really easy to install and customize the firmware, and it adds a whole
new dimension to how much I enjoy my keyboard.

------
jacknews
I love the idea, and am quite tempted to give it a go.

I especially love the option to '3d print your own dummy model to try out the
different sizes'

Are you a single inventor bringing this baby to life, or is this a project
from a larger company? I'd really love to hear your startup story,
particularly as I also have some gadget ideas I'd like to reify.

~~~
keymouse
Yes, single inventor (programmer of 25+ years now). Started a Kickstarter
campaign, but ended up changing to a 3D printed modular system, rather than
going injection mold route. Gave us the flexibility to improve our design
without high costs, but also allowed us to create a modular system, so anyone
can use our parts to build their own devices.

------
jmagaro88
I'm a big fan of Ergodox ([https://ergodox-ez.com](https://ergodox-ez.com)).
It's a little clunky to get used to at first, but it's so customizable that
you can easily adjust for any positions your hand wants to be in. It made a
huge difference for my RSI.

~~~
Wiles_7
I have an Ergodox but never got used to it. I prefer a normal 75% layout.

~~~
yuhe00
It takes a while to get used to. I switched to Ergodox and Colemak at the same
time, and it took me around 3 months to get up to my normal speed again.
Unless you type a lot on other people's keyboards (IT-support or similar), I'd
say it's definitely worth it!

------
IdontRememberIt
(I have been programming for +20y for +8 hours minimum a day) I tried so many
keyboards. Types and brands. Mechanical are unfortunately a no go because of
the noise (I am not alone in the office) and the required position of the arm,
wrist and hand (if I want to have everything aligned naturally and because of
the height of the keys and the keyboard).

Finally, the best (for me) is the Microsoft Modern Keyboard with Fingerprint
ID. Only complains: missing removable battery and missing some separation
space between "blocks" (numpad, f keys, arrows, etc). IMPORTANT: it would not
use it for gaming.

On the go, the keyboard of my Lenovo X1 carbon is fantastic.

~~~
keymouse
You mentioned that the keys are too noisy for mechanical keyboards, but have
you tried Cherry Silent Red switches? Here's a video that explains the Cherry
MX mechanical switches:
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlSPH3HvxhQ](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zlSPH3HvxhQ)

~~~
IdontRememberIt
Yes, unfortunately. My 130USD cherry keyboard ended as an expensive toy for my
toddler (he was using it without being connected). :(

The issue is not only the switch but the resonance with the keyboard (even
with plastic rings).

(Gaming with it was superb, but I needed one for programming. Different use
case.)

------
codingdave
Intriguing, but not a price point that many people will be willing to pay just
to try it out. Even with a 30 day return policy, the 10% return fee isn't an
ideal experience if it doesn't work for me.

A way to get a live demo before buying would be a good thing.

------
ReC757
I love the idea of this keyboard/mouse. I looked into it while searching for a
keyboard to help with my RSI.

By the way, I would love to see something like your product that would allow
me to use dual cursors on the screen at the same time to interact with the
computer. Resizing and passing things back and forth between monitors while
doing graphic design would be awesome!

I know that this may be out of reach for windows, but I would love to see
something come about that allowed this on Linux. I'm sure program support is
asking too much...

Also, I would love to see both a trackball and optical sensor in a new version
of your product.

~~~
keymouse
Thank you! There are some possible options out there for 2 mouse cursors, you
can see here:
[https://www.keymouse.com/resources](https://www.keymouse.com/resources), but
not sure how well they work. Also, we are considering making a product that
will allow 2 mouse sensors in the same device (trackball and bottom mouse
sensor).

------
snapdaddy
One product (not yet mentioned here?) that seems to be getting overlooked is
the trackball version of the split keyboard that you can mount on your
armrests:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd4TipIRVlc](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fd4TipIRVlc)

I've often sort of fantasized about that exact product. Now that I see it, I'm
not sure how great it would be to facilitate working while laying back, but .
. . it's certainly intriguing.

------
bradhe
"Best" is quite a statement. Indeed, by "feature" it's great...but personally
I'm never going to switch away from a QWERTY keyboard.

It's really easy to under index consistency.

~~~
mpoteat
This is QWERTY, albeit not one linear rectangle.

------
stunt
Congrats! It looks awesome!

I love KinesisAdvantageII. Having two of them myself both with Cherry MX
Brown! One for office, and one for home.

I can see some similarities and some differences comparing Keymouse to mine.
It looks like a mix of Ergodox and AdvantageII!

Very much like it that you are offering different sizes.

~~~
keymouse
Thank you! The AdvantageII and Ergodox are definitely good keyboards. We just
went the next step and added the mouse built in, so you don't have to move
your hands of the keyboard to use the mouse.

------
ericvolp12
Obligatory -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7iSbrkeAhE](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z7iSbrkeAhE)
(LTT Review) Take it however you want to, as a joke or as serious criticism.

~~~
keymouse
Thanks for posting the link. LTT definitely made a cool video!

